# Info about studying & study permit



## enthusiast14 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi 
I am trying to study in Canada(low fees than Aus, Uk) for masters in computer science as i completed bachelor degree in computer Sc locally. For not to be messed up with different info, what are the best universities in canada for study? even sometimes i can't trust local infamous agencies.

I also read about getting study permit separately to study in canada. So about showing Proof of financial support, i am not a job holder so there is not a very good amount in my bank account to show, so what other ways i can show financial support and what amount to show? I also have a relative in Australia, can he show anything for the proof of financial support and how?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First you need to find out if Canada recognizes your Bachelor degree from your home country as a full Bachelor degree, as that is often not the case with degrees from abroad.

Second: yes, you will need money to pay for your tuition. They won't accept 'trying to find a part time job in a coffee shop' as proof of sufficient funds.


----------



## enthusiast14 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes i was talking about how to show financial support documents in study permit application.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't get your reaction. Do you ask us how you can show that you have sufficient funds when applying for a study permit?
Or is this just of confirmation such as "Yes, I know how to show my financial solvability when applying for a study permit"?


----------



## enthusiast14 (Jun 10, 2014)

how i can show that i have sufficient funds when applying for a study permit technically? as i have mentioned some of my limitations .


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you don't have the money on your bank account (or you can't sell your house to get the funds), you will have to try to get a loan in your home country. In case you don't have sufficient funds, you can't apply.

Is your Bachelor degree already assessed according to Canadian requirements? (you can use WES as a service)


----------



## enthusiast14 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's look i have to pay much amount in dollars to assess my bachelor degree by WES - Credential Evaluation for International Students . Are there free services serving that? i completed bachelor degree from national university(http://www.nu.edu.bd/) here.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

enthusiast14 said:


> It's look i have to pay much amount in dollars to assess my bachelor degree by WES - Credential Evaluation for International Students . Are there free services serving that? i completed bachelor degree from national university(National University | Bangladesh) here.


There are no "free services" for international students... heck, there is very little "free" for Canadian students. Working the few part time hours that a student visa will allow _will not_ cover your expenses while you are here... not only that, part time work for students is difficult to come by, even for Canadian students. If you try to work illegally, you run the risk of having your student visa cancelled and being deported back to your home country.

You also _do not_ qualify for a Canadian government student loan. These are difficult for Canadian students to secure and not all Canadian students who apply for them are approved... as you are not a Canadian citizen, there is no guarantee for the government that you won't skip out on the loan after your program is completed, so foreign students do not qualify.

If you can prove that you have enough $$$ in the bank to cover a) your tuition (which will be considerably higher than what Canadian students pay) and b) your living expenses, then CIC will be happy to look at your application. 

If you cannot prove that you have the $$$ in the bank to cover a) your tuition and b) your living expenses, then there is a good chance that your application for a student visa will be refused.

I am not aware of any third party sponsorship from outside of Canada, other than personal bank loans and/or scholarships, being applicable for an international student visa to come to Canada. Again, there is no guarantee that your potential international sponsor will cover your expenses while you are here.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

enthusiast14 said:


> It's look i have to pay much amount in dollars to assess my bachelor degree by WES


If less than $300 is already a problem for you, I think you will have to change your plans. Studying in Canada as an international student in Computer Science will cost you more than 100 times that amount (multiplied by 2 as it will take you at least 2 years)...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

enthusiast14 said:


> Hi
> I am trying to study in Canada(low fees than Aus, Uk) for masters in computer science as i completed bachelor degree in computer Sc locally. For not to be messed up with different info, what are the best universities in canada for study? even sometimes i can't trust local infamous agencies.


First, you will need to find out if your B.A. is considered equivalent to a Canadian B.A. If it isn't, you will not be admitted.

As for universities - the University of Waterloo is the best computer school in the country. There are others that are very good as well but you would need to figure out what, exactly, you want to do and then figure out which schools are best for that.

Check with the Association of Universities and Colleges of Canada website for a list of Canadian universities then check the website of each university and each computer science department.




> I also read about getting study permit separately to study in canada. So about showing Proof of financial support, i am not a job holder so there is not a very good amount in my bank account to show, so what other ways i can show financial support and what amount to show? I also have a relative in Australia, can he show anything for the proof of financial support and how?



If you do not have the money to show that you can support yourself you will not be granted a visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

enthusiast14 said:


> It's look i have to pay much amount in dollars to assess my bachelor degree by WES - Credential Evaluation for International Students . Are there free services serving that?



Do you not realize that you will have to pay an application fee to each and every university that you apply to? If you cannot handle the cost of having your degree assessed, how do you expect to be able to pay the application fees? And if you cannot handle those expenses how, exactly, do you think you will be able to afford to come to Canada and pay tuition, living expenses, etc.?





> i completed bachelor degree from national university(National University | Bangladesh) here.



I highly doubt that your degree will be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree and, as such, you wouldn't be admitted to a Master's program.


----------



## enthusiast14 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi 

Thanks for replies, national university i studied is in English and got first class(60% marks) and it has millions of students took different certificates here locally, so i don't think this university program is not allowed. So to assess i am trying to start with https://gaps.cs.ualberta.ca/newuser.html & i can show money somehow.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

enthusiast14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replies, national university i studied is in English and got first class(60% marks)



In Canada 60% means that you just passed, it is nowhere within a hundred miles of first class marks. I mean seriously, it isn't even close.





> and it has millions of students took different certificates here locally, so i don't think this university program is not allowed.



What it odes locally is completely irrelevant. What matters is whether it is up to the same standards as Canadian universities and, from what you have said, I am betting that it is not. As such, any degree from there would not be considered to be equivalent to a Canadian degree and would not be good enough to gain you admission to a Master's program.





> So to assess i am trying to start with https://gaps.cs.ualberta.ca/newuser.html



What does an application database have to do with anything?




> i can show money somehow.



If you are looking for a free degree assessment I do not see how you can possibly show the money.


----------

